# Trigger for AR10 .308



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

What single stage triggers are people using? I had a RRA 2S and sold that gun. Looking for a new one.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Timney on an ar-15, they make an ar-10 trigger too


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Are the ar 10 lowers like the ar 15's if so Polish the trigger group change the springs and put an adjustable screw in her and enjoy


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Are the ar 10 lowers like the ar 15's if so Polish the trigger group change the springs and put an adjustable screw in her and enjoy


Adjustable screw? Where?

I didn't know you could get different tension springs?

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

The adjustable screw on a ar 15 is the screw that holds the pistol grip handle on you change it out with a hollow one that's threaded in the inside and it has a set screw in it it's used to take the play out of the trigger and yes there are different weight spring kits for the hammer and trigger now on both of my ar15's I own I just polished up the trigger group and put the grip screw in I don't own a pull scale but it reduced the pull in half and it's a crisp clean brake now theses are just calling rifles and it can get cold here in the winter so I didn't want a10 oz trigger that go's off when getting on it with a heavy glove on hope this helps you and yes a ar15 and ar10 trigger group are the same
http://www.jprifles.com/1.4.8.3_spring.php
http://www.ar15triggeradjusters.com/


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

http://www.velocitytriggers.com/index.php

I've heard good things about the Velocity Trigger. Made in the USA and very similar to the Timney (owner used to work for Timney) and a drop in type one piece unit. Not a bad price at a buck fifty.


----------

